# Проблема псування фасадів будинків



## DrPass (Apr 25, 2007)

nostalgy said:


> ну не кажи, он у нас деякі забудовники забороняють вішати на фасад, а лише на сходових клітинах які виходять на вулицю, а звідти вже кожен тягне собі у квартиру


Ну это надо, чтобы была такая возможность. В любом случае, в украинском климате выжить летом без кондиционера нереально в большинстве многоэтажек. Поэтому оно должно быть на совести застройщика - места для кондиционеров на фасаде необходимо предусматривать изначально. Если не предусмотрел, ну какие к жильцам могут быть претензии? 40-градусная жара в квартире помножает на ноль ценность внешнего вида любой новостройки.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

DrPass said:


> Ну это надо, чтобы была такая возможность. В любом случае, в украинском климате выжить летом без кондиционера нереально в большинстве многоэтажек. Поэтому оно должно быть на совести застройщика - места для кондиционеров на фасаде необходимо предусматривать изначально. Если не предусмотрел, ну какие к жильцам могут быть претензии? 40-градусная жара в квартире помножает на ноль ценность внешнего вида любой новостройки.


ну кондера можно и нормально повесить, в ряд и они будут не плохо смотрется, не кто же не запрещает их вешать, просто народу пох, они вешают где попало во в этом и проблема


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

DrPass said:


> В любом случае, в украинском климате выжить летом без кондиционера нереально в большинстве многоэтажек.


Та ну? Як я до 38 років дожив без кондиціонера? Я жив у різних місцях, у тому числі в багатоповерхівках і ніколи потреби в кондиціонерові у мене не було.

І як живуть без кондиціонерів жителі Німеччини, Нідерландів, Швеції? На їхніх багатоповерхівках нема кондюків. Ось як виглядають панельні будинки в Німеччині:

















А наші виглядають так:

















Але навіть якщо кондиціонер дуже потрібен, то можна знайти спосіб не псувати фасад будинку. Можна розмістити його на даху, на балконі, в крайньому разі на задній чи боковій стіні будинку. Але ж ні, навіщо прокладати зайві метри комунікацій, якщо можна спаскудити будинок?

У Львові є щонайменше три новобудови, які, наскільки я знаю, не обросли кондюками (Авалон на Чорновла, Малоголосківські Пагорби, Вілла Магнолія). І в них забудовником нічого не передбачено для кондиціонерів. Це означає, що якщо захотіти, то можна знайти вирішення цієї проблеми.


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

Ну тобі пощастило, я бував у квартирах (в новобудовах) де влітку без кондиціонера просто ніяк, і це у Львові а в нас є і більш південні місця.


----------



## watcher_the (Aug 8, 2021)

нещодавно дізнався шо у Києві мають плани змусити власників прибрати добудовані балкони та кондиціонери в історичному центрі. 








Заборона на прибудову та зміну форми балконів: Володимир Прокопів прокоментував відновлення фасадів історичних будинків


Заборона на прибудову та зміну форми балконів: Володимир Прокопів прокоментував відновлення фасадів історичних будинків :: Новини :: Офіційний портал КМДА - Головна




kyivcity.gov.ua


----------

